# Bribie Is. fishing club



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Is anyone entering the fishing comp. kayak section this weekend?


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

How do we find out more John?


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi JD
I was planning on going fishing ocean side of Bribie of 8th Ave this Saturday. I put up a post, and someone mentioned about a comp. I wouldn't say I'm interested in entering a comp, but will that mean it'll be boat city out there Sat morning. I'm not THAT fond of crowds.
Cheers
Alby


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's all the details for the fishing comp: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=8079

Weather looks like being quite awesome for it.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info Gavin!


----------

